
Enlightenment Wars: Some Reflections on ‘Enlightenment Now,’ One Year Later - paulpauper
https://quillette.com/2019/01/14/enlightenment-wars-some-reflections-on-enlightenment-now-one-year-later/
======
chillacy
A good sibling to EN is Homo Deus by Harari, who puts humanism in perspective.
The short gist of it is that humanism is a great fit for modern times, but may
be yet another phase as opposed to an objective moral goalpost.

[https://quillette.com/2018/03/18/wizard-prophet-steven-
pinke...](https://quillette.com/2018/03/18/wizard-prophet-steven-pinker-yuval-
noah-harari/)

